# RIP ABKC Champion Gorilla's New Pair of Shox



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

October 20, 2011-April 3, 2014

As many of you read the other day I lost my baby Shox to pancreatitis a few days ago. I am deeply saddened and have a heavy heart. He went downhill in a few days and died at home with me, knowing he was loved.

He was my show dog but very much apart of the family. My son and I slept with him the last few days of his life. He was diagnosed Tuesday and died early Thursday morning. I really thought he would turn around once we had an answer as did the vet.









2 nights before he died

From the research I have done it is excruciating pain for dogs because they don't understand it and he would flinch every time I touched him. He was on several meds to ease the pain and settle his nausea but I think he was worse off than the vet even thought he was. I did everything I could to save him but it wasn't enough.

I miss my doggy so much and hug Kangol a little closer every night. I sleep with the blanket Shox slept with every night and probably will for a long time.

He made me so proud in the ring and I am doing my best to celebrate his life instead of mourning his death but it is so hard.

I lost my best friend in January and now my dog. One of the worst years ever and it is only April.

I'll be posting pictures of him throughout this thread probably most of you have seen before.

Thank you to all of you for the kind words. I really do appreciate it.









RIP my baby Shox. Mommy loves you so much. Our selfies....


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Sad news........Sorry


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, God Bless.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg how did I miss that so sorry to hear that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> Sad news........Sorry


Thank you



TheHiddenAngel said:


> So sorry for your loss, God Bless.


Thank you



MSK said:


> Omg how did I miss that so sorry to hear that.
> Thank you
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MSK said:


> Omg how did I miss that so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

love that boy...so sad. all happened so fast. keep your head up girl.
definitely celebrate his life. he was certainly loved.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good for you Lauren in choosing to celebrate his life........but I know that it is difficult, if not impossible at times Shox is in paradise now, take care of yourself.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Lauren-- I have and there are no words. Only time will change the hurt into a fond memory. My condolences to you and your family. Hang in there.

Joe


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> love that boy...so sad. all happened so fast. keep your head up girl.
> definitely celebrate his life. he was certainly loved.


Thank You, Rebecca. Love you ma

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lauren, I am so sorry for your loss and I know how painful it is to lose your beloved family members. This year is off to a crappy start for you, and I'm sorry I can't make it turn around for you. Definitely celebrate his life and try not to mourn your loss of him. You know that he's now across the bridge, and no longer in pain and is running free and doing what he loves to do. Hopefully, he's met up with Debo and Debo is showing him the ropes of doggy heaven and they're having a blast while they wait for us to join them. If there's anything at all we can do to help comfort you, please don't hesitate to let us know.


----------



## Babelicious (Jan 23, 2014)

So sorry for your loss ,he was beautiful.He is your Guardian Angel now.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm literally speechless ... I must have missed this. I'm so so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog. Omg


----------



## Jabongga (Mar 13, 2014)

condolence


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lauren, I am so sorry for your loss and I know how painful it is to lose your beloved family members. This year is off to a crappy start for you, and I'm sorry I can't make it turn around for you. Definitely celebrate his life and try not to mourn your loss of him. You know that he's now across the bridge, and no longer in pain and is running free and doing what he loves to do. Hopefully, he's met up with Debo and Debo is showing him the ropes of doggy heaven and they're having a blast while they wait for us to join them. If there's anything at all we can do to help comfort you, please don't hesitate to let us know.


Thank you, Bev i appreciate it.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I can only imagine your pain Lauren. I am truly sorry to hear about your pain. Praying that your year turns around in the most spectacular way. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I started researching it as well and can't imagine the poor guys pain I so sorry for your loss but so happy to know how much he was loved and cared for. Causes seems varied on it but does your vet have any idea now it happened? Did White dog and Shox have the same diet? Has he been checked out? So horrible and I feel so sorry for all your loss. Such a sad time.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn sorry for your loss.


----------



## AlexPerdomo (Apr 12, 2014)

Our condolences to you and your familly


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry Lauren (


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your baby boy was obviously loved very much.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

....:rain:....


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry to read about your families loss. These times are hard to deal with and I hope that you all have found peace. It is hard for kids to grasp the reality and even harder when the grown folks see the pain it breings. He was one great looking dog!!
RIP


----------

